# How to Build an Image for a PC



## Chadman (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guys,
How do you build an image for a pc? Starting with if you have a blank lacie (hard drive). What are the steps, what programs do you need, etc.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

you mean a boot image?


----------



## Chadman (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, like if I was going to build an image to roll out to alot of pc's


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

im not really sure what you mean...can you give an example?


----------



## Chadman (Mar 19, 2008)

If I loaded all my programs for work, the os etc and I wanted to roll it out.


----------

